# Using my (foreign nonEU) car in Germany, how to import? cost? worth it? (1 year stay)



## iBalushi (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello!

Hopefully a year from now I'll be in Germany for one year.
It would be a dream to bring my beloved car to drive in Germany and in&around EU. 

I have read online for the rules. But it gets pretty confusing. I will only stay for (1 year) KEEPING my license plate (not importing).
The car should be German (TUV) approved, it's an Audi TT (2008).

So far it seems like a far-off idea. I am only worried about the cost. Though it will be for WEEKEND use only.

I was wondering what are the rules? 
Insurance?
Other Costs? 
Where/how can I import it and the cost of importing (from either Oman or Jordan (where it is currently located)? 


Anyone with experience driving a foreign car in Germany?


Thanks!!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You'll probably have to do various (potentially costly) refurbishments to make the car conform with EU regulations. Not worth it for just a year in my opinion, especially as used cars are cheap here. But if you want to pursue the idea further, you should contact TÜV.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Agree with Beppi. Not worth it in my opinion. I did register a Belgium car, but would probably not do it again. You can also get good car rental deals for the weekend including new Audi TTs for a lot less than the total cost of getting it over here for a year. And yes they are made in Germany.


----------



## iBalushi (Nov 14, 2013)

beppi said:


> You'll probably have to do various (potentially costly) refurbishments to make the car conform with EU regulations. Not worth it for just a year in my opinion, especially as used cars are cheap here. But if you want to pursue the idea further, you should contact TÜV.


The car still needs to conform EU regulations even if it was not imported?
I mean driving this car with my Omani license plate.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

iBalushi said:


> The car still needs to conform EU regulations even if it was not imported?
> I mean driving this car with my Omani license plate.


If you visit a foreign country, you have to follow the laws and regulations of that country.
The same is true for the car: If you want to drive it in the EU, it has to conform to EU rules and formalities, especially regarding safety, insurance and tax. Also, as far as I know, a person resident in Germany is not allowed to drive a non-EU-registered car here AT ALL! There are high penalties for breaking this rule - and you'd be considered resident during your time here.
Here's a link that shows which documents are needed to register a foreign car in Germany (don't even attempt the process if you don't understand this page in German!):
Bürgerservice in Bremen - Bremen.de


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Just read an article about that and it´s probably doable driving your car without any problems.
It has to be your own for min. 6 month, you had to stay min. 1 year in foreign state (Oman),
you only use it private and you do not want to import it, after a time you have to return it.
So no need to pay tax.
If any other will drive, f.e. a friend, you can get hefty problems.


----------



## iBalushi (Nov 14, 2013)

Tellus said:


> Just read an article about that and it´s probably doable driving your car without any problems.
> It has to be your own for min. 6 month, you had to stay min. 1 year in foreign state (Oman),
> you only use it private and you do not want to import it, after a time you have to return it.
> So no need to pay tax.
> If any other will drive, f.e. a friend, you can get hefty problems.


I remember I read something like this but not sure of.

Where is this article??


----------

